# Auswahl , Weiche Kante & Füllen



## youbegod (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
würde bei Photoshop CS gerne eine Auswahl mit Weiche Kante (20px) füllen. Wenn ich jedoch füllen will, wird über den Rand bzw. weniger gefüllt, will aber so füllen, dass die auswahl die genaue grenze ist.kann mir jemand helfen?
 mfg youbegod


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Juni 2005)

Eine sehr gute Frage. Aber eine wirkliche Lösung gibt es soweit ich weiss leider nicht. Die weiche Auswahlkante bedeutet auch das die Kanten weich nach der Auswahllinie auslaufen. 

Eine Möglichkeit das ganze abzumildern: Auswahl erstellen, füllen, Auswahl umkehren, Taste Entf drücken.

Alternative: Auswahl ohne weiche Kante erstellen und mit einem Verlauf (z.B. Radial) füllen.

Alex


----------



## rundes kipfal (14. Juni 2005)

wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe möchtest du ein rechteck mit abgerundeten ecken erstellen?

 mach mit dem pfadewerkzeug ein solches, dann klick unter "pfade" (ist standardmäßig neben dem ebenen-register) mit der rechten maustaste auf den pfad den du dann siehst und schon hast du eine rechteck mit abgerundeten ecken ausgewählt


----------



## extracuriosity (14. Juni 2005)

rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe möchtest du ein rechteck mit abgerundeten ecken erstellen?
> 
> mach mit dem pfadewerkzeug ein solches, dann klick unter "pfade" (ist standardmäßig neben dem ebenen-register) mit der rechten maustaste auf den pfad den du dann siehst und schon hast du eine rechteck mit abgerundeten ecken ausgewählt


 Ich denke, du hast ihn falsch verstanden.

 Ich würde gern wissen, wie die Auswahl, bzw. die ganze Komposition aussehen soll. Evtl. kann man da was mit einer Ebenenmaske mit weichen Verlauf machen.


----------

